# Filtergedanken 2018



## Teich4You (26. Okt. 2017)

Ich denke drüber nach meinen Filter am Teich nochmal "umzustrukturieren"! 

Warum das Ganze? Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Anströmung der Filtermedien bei mir weit entfernt von optimal ist.

Nachdem ich mich die letzten Monate immer weiter mit dem Thema beschäftige, bin ich dazu gekommen, dass eine gute Anströmung der Medien auch nur in den allerwenigsten Filtern gegeben ist. Ich werfe da einfach mal in den Raum, dass die Effektivität in Sachen Ausnutzung der Oberfläche der Filtermaterialien, irgendwo bei 25-50% liegt. Je nachdem was man für ein System verwendet.

Die Hauptproblematik liegt meines Erachtens darin, dass sich das Wasser nunmal den einfachsten Weg sucht und somit immer schnell vom Filtereingang zum Filterausgang strömen wird. Somit entstehen fast immer tote/schlecht durchströmte Zonen.

Dadurch dass die Oberfläche der Filtermaterialien gar nicht komplett genutzt wird, ist der Prozess des Einfahrens eines Filter unnötig lang und prinzipiell könnten die Filter um 50-80% kleiner sein, wenn eh nicht das ganze Filtermaterial genutzt wird.

Ich denke gerade in Zeiten wo die Diskussion über die 10% Filtervolumen am Koiteich wieder aufkeimt, kann man ruhig nochmal darüber nachdenken. (Hier zB http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=23523)

Längst ist deutlich geworden, dass die von diversen Herstellern propagierten 10% unnötig erscheinen. Ich gehe aber noch einen Schritt weiter und sage, dass die 10% unter anderem auch propagiert werden, weil einfach "nur" eine schlechte Anströmung der Medien vor liegt, die es nötig macht Unmengen an Filtermaterial einzubringen, was natürlich noch etliche andere Nachteile beinhaltet und Diskussionen auslöst, bzw. schon ausgelöst hat.

Doch wie kann eine Lösung aussehen?

Sehr interessant finde ich da die Gedanken und den Ansatz von Peter Waddington. Seine Erfahrungen nach 35 Jahren Koi, führten ihn zu der Erkenntnis, dass eine Anströmung des Filtermaterial nur Effektiv ist, wenn das Material gleichmäßig und dauerhaft mit einer Wasserwand durchströmt wird. Dies geschieht aber meist nur zu einem Zeitpunkt: Beim Befüllen der Filterkammer. 

 

Weiterhin stellte er korrekter Weise fest, dass Wasser nunmal am liebsten dort entlang fließt, wo der geringste Wiederstand herrscht. Warum sollte man sich das nicht zu Nutze machen? Warum das Wasser nicht einfach fließen lassen?

Die von Peter Waddington darauf hin entworfenen Filter machen sich diese zwei Ansätze zu nutze.

Es werden Filtermatten verwendet, die längs durchströmt werden. Diese werden in kleinen Paketen aufgestellt. Am Ende jeden Paketes wird eine Belüftung installiert, die das Wasser verwirbelt.
Durch diese Methode soll das Wasser zum Einen gut und schnell durch die Matten fließen können und zum Anderen durch die Belüftung so verwirbelt werden, dass es nach der ersten Mattenpackung keine tote/schlecht durchströmte Zone gibt und das Wasser wieder als "Wand" durch die nächste Packung fließen kann.

Gute Beispiele für Nachbauten sehen so aus:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_6DPPmTV4_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0r86dRFn0w_


Mr. Weddington behauptet, dass die Ausnutzung der Filtermaterialien auf diese Weise Richtung 85% geht.
Ich persönlich finde die Idee sehr Interessant und habe schon bevor ich die Gedanken von Peter Waddington kannte immer darüber nachgedacht wie schlecht und unkontrolliert Filtermedien eigentlich angeströmt werden.

Ich denke daher ernsthaft darüber nach, zumindest einen Teil meines Biofilter auf diese Weise umzurüsten.


----------



## troll20 (26. Okt. 2017)

Floh schau dir mal bitte dazu den hängenden Patronenfilter an.
Meiner Meinung nach noch etwas bessere Ausnutzung. Aber Schaumstoff nur nach richtiger Vorfilterung.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Okt. 2017)

Nun habe ich geschrieben, dass nur ein Teil meines Filter aus Matten bestehen soll.
Ich bin auch weiterhin überzeugt, dass Japanmatten ein super gutes Filtermedium sind, welches schnell einfährt und sehr einfach in der Handhabung ist. Weiterhin bin ich überzeugt, dass der Einsatz eine zweiten Filtermediums den Bakterien einen größeren Lebensraum bietet, da sich dort andere Bakterien ansiedeln werden, als zB auf Helix.

Letzendlich bietet Helix in der entsprechenden Ausführung aber eine enorm große Ansiedlungsfläche für Mikroorganismen. zudem sind die Filter mit dem geringsten Platzbedarf bei größtmöglicher Effizienz, bewegte Helix Filter, wie sie nachweislich in der Aquakultur eingesetzt werden.

Wenn wir von Helix reden, gibt es zwei Methoden dies in seinem Biofilter zu platzieren.
Statisch und unter Einsatz großer Mengen oder bewegt.
Dabei unterscheide ich bei bewegten Helixfiltern nochmal in welche die wild durchwirbelt werden und welche die mit einer leichten Kreisbewegung arbeiten, bei der das Helix aber weitesgehend einer ruhigen Kreisströmung folgt.

Die aus meiner Sicht interessantesten und besten Ansatz bieten runde Helixfilter die ausschließlich das einströmende Wasser zur Bewegung und Belüftung des Biomediums nutzen. Hier wird das Medium kontinuierlich im Kreis bewegt ohne einen weitere Antrieb (Luft, Strömungspumpe) zu verwenden.

Wie geht das nun in meiner Filterkammer?

Ich besitze momentan bereits beide Filtermedien. Also Japanmatten und Helix. Somit muss ich kein neues Filtermaterial kaufen. Ich muss es also nur noch anders anströmen lassen.

Dazu habe ich mir folgendes ausgedacht:

 

Das Wasser welches nach meine Trommelfilter in die Biokammer einströmt wird in einen großen Bottich geführt, den ich einfach nur in meine Biokammer einhängen muss. Darin wird sich das Helix befinden, welches somit in eine Kreisströmung versetzt wird. Der Ablauf des Helixbottich wird mittig nach unten geführt und mündet direkt in die komplette Kammer.

Nun folgt das Paket Japanmatten, welche so aufgestellt werden, dass das Wasser längs entlang strömen kann. Vor den Matten wird eine zusätzliche Belüftung platziert, die das Wasser nochmals verwirbeln soll, bevor es die Matten durchquert.



Mit diesem Filterumbau erhoffe ich mir eine bessere Anströmung der beiden bereits befindlichen Filtermaterialien. Die momentan von mir verwendete Trennwand kann entfallen. Das Helix ist optimal eingesperrt. Das Wasser kann optimal fließen. Das Beste aus allen Welten sozusagen zusammengeführt. 


Ich bin gespannt was andere darüber denken.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Okt. 2017)

Ich muss nochmal eine Frage nach schieben.

Wieviel Filtermaterial bekommt man denn in so einem Bottich bewegt?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte von Volumen des Bottich, Durchmesser, Helixmenge oder irgendwas in dem Zusamenhang?
Wie dick darf die Schicht Helix sein, dass sie sich noch im Kreis bewegen lässt? 
Vielleicht kann man die Frage ja beantworten.
Ansonsten muss man es eben ausprobieren. 

Momentan habe ich auf einer Fläche von ca. 80x80xm das Helix als statische Packung mit einer Höhe von 20-25cm.
Ähnlich würde es dann mit dem Helixbottich sein.
Bekommt man eine solche Menge noch bewegt auf so kleinem Raum?


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2017)

Mir wurde immer gesagt bzw. habe ich auch überwiegend so gelesen, dass 30 % Filtermedium zum Filterbehältervolumen (in dem Fall ausschließlich der Bottich) sich noch gut im Movingbed bewegen lassen, wobei hier ja schon eine andere Kraft (in dem Fall Luftsprudler) die Verwirbelung erzeugt, als eine reine Einlaufströmung.


----------



## Geisy (26. Okt. 2017)

Hallo

Da du es im Kreis bewegen willst sollte es schwimmendes Helix sein.
Ich denke bei einem 1m tiefen Behälter kann das mit den 30% passen bei einem 3m tiefen Behälter wohl eher nicht.
Von daher würde ich so auf 30-40cm tippen je nach Durchmesser des Behälters.
Bei einem DN 100 Rohr z.B. wird das auch mit 30cm nichts.

Ich kann mir vorstellen das bei schwebenden Material was von unten her immer in Bewegung gehalten werden muß deutlich mehr rein paßt, wenn es gut eingefahren ist.


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2017)

Für mich ist der Durchfluss bei Weddington viel zu schnell, erst wenn man keine Strömung mit dem bloßem Auge erkennbar ist, wäre der Durchfluss optimal.
Da ist dann wieder die alte Filterformel; soviel wie möglich, so langsam wie möglich.
Ich würde mich erstmal garnicht nach andere richten. Verbesserungen kann man dann immer noch einfügen.
Meine nicht das __ Hel-x.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Okt. 2017)

Sehe das ganz genau so wie Ron,
im Biobereich muss das Wasser Zeit haben und nicht durchgeschossen werden.
Sonst Bildet sich ja nie ein richtiger Biofilm.

LG
Sven


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2017)

In allen Filter wird es eh nicht gehen, dazu sind sie viel zu verschieden.
Angestrebt wird zur Wasser-Beruhigung eigentlich der letzte Filter im System/Kette.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2017)

Moin und danke für die ersten Rückmeldungen.



samorai schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Durchfluss bei Weddington viel zu schnell, erst wenn man keine Strömung mit dem bloßem Auge erkennbar ist, wäre der Durchfluss optimal.





samorai schrieb:


> Da ist dann wieder die alte Filterformel; soviel wie möglich, so langsam wie möglich.



Grundsätzlichlich stimme ich dir zu.
Es würde natürlich bedeuten, dass man Biokammern mit sehr großen Außmaßen haben muss.
Aber gehen wir mal zur nächsten Aussage....



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> im Biobereich muss das Wasser Zeit haben und nicht durchgeschossen werden.



Diese Aussage muss man vielleicht nochmal Aufspalten um das Ziel besser zu besschreiben.

Wir haben am Koiteich 2 Arten der Filterung:

Die Abscheidung von groben Schmutz und die Umwandlung von Ammonium und Nitrit.

Die Filterung über die ich hier schreibe bezieht sich nur auf den Bereich der Nitrifikation. Hier scheint es nachweislich "fast" keine Rolle zu spielen mit welcher Geschwindigkeit das Wasser an den Filtermedien vorbei strömt. Es wurde sogar festgestellt, dass eine erhöhte Umwälzung zu verbesserter Nitrifikation geführt hat. Als Beispiel kann man sehr gut Hälterungen heran ziehen, in denen ein Flow von 3-6 mal die Stunde gefahren wird. Auch japanische Züchter haben laut Harald Bachmann in ihren Becken teilweise eine Umwälzung von bis zu 8 mal die stunde. Der Hintergrund ist einfach und simpel; dadurch das das Wasser sehr oft an den Nitrifikanten vorbei geführt wird, können auch kleinste Spuren von Ammonium aus dem Wasser aufgenommen werden. Dies entlastet die Fische und nimmt ihnen letztendlich den Stress, was zu einem optimierten Wachstum führt, da der Fisch sich völlig darauf konzentrieren kann. Der teilweise verbreitete Gedanke, dass die die Bakterien die vorbei "fliegenden" Abbauprodukte gar nicht schnell genug aufnehmen können ist verkehrt. 

Anders sieht es aus, wenn wir über die Abscheidung des groben Schmutz reden. Hier hat es sich sehr wohl von Vorteil erwiesen, dass eine langsame Strömung zu einer besseren Sedimentation führt. Gerade bei Bürstenfiltern, die ja bei YouTube in letzter Zeit viel zu sehen sind, konnte man gut sehen das diese groß/lang Dimensioniert werden um eine maximale Effektivität zu gewährleisten. 

Jetzt dürfen wir nicht vergessen, dass es noch andere Vorfilter gibt. Ich nutze ja selbst einen Trommelfilter. Hier spielt die Anströmung keine Rolle, da das Wasser durch das Siebgewebe gereinigt wird und keiner Sedimentation bedarf. Man kann also mit Vollgas durch den Vorfilter gehen und dann auch mit Vollgas in die Biologie. Daher würde ich der Aussage, dass Wasser langsam durch den Filter muss nur dann zustimmen, wenn es beabsichtigt ist große Biokammern zu bauen oder diese vorhanden sind. Sobald man aber das Ziel verfolgt eine hohe Umwälzung an seiner anlage zu fahren und keinen Platz für sehr große Biofilter hat oder vorhalten will, geht das meiner Ansicht nach auch. *Man muss eben nur zusehen, dass man den Biofilter möglichst optimal nutzt, was ja auch das Hauptanliegen dieses Thema sein soll!*

Momentan habe ich auch eine sehr deutliche Strömung in meiner Biokammer. Meine Werte für Ammonium und Nitrit waren seit Anfang an nie nachweisbar. es scheint also zu funktionieren. Letzten Endes ist die Anströmung der Medien dabei trotzdem überhaupt nicht optimal. Ich vermute nicht mal 50% meiner Filtermedien werden gut angeströmt. Zudem finde ich, dass der Flow blockiert wird. Daher möchte ich dafür sorgen, dass ich die vorhandene Fläche meine Filtermedien noch besser ausnutze und dabei gleichzeitig alle Vorteile einer optimierten Strömung nutzen kann.


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2017)

Tja Floh wie soll ich dir das jetzt sagen 


Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich nutze ja selbst einen Trommelfilter. Hier spielt die Anströmung keine Rolle, da das Wasser durch das Siebgewebe gereinigt wird und keiner Sedimentation bedarf. Man kann also mit Vollgas durch den Vorfilter gehen und dann auch mit Vollgas in die Biologie.



Da du ja schon mit Vollgas durch deinen Vorfilter gehst bzw da nicht die 3 oder 4 fache Menge mehr durch ziehen kannst, bleibt nur die Bio in einen kleinen Reaktor zu sperren und damit zu reduzieren. Oder aber du baust einen größeren Filterkeller für einen größeren Trommler und auch gleich noch ein paar Mittelwasserabsugungen.

Wie immer weiß ich nicht auf was du eigentlich raus willst.


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2017)

Edit  hat mir gerade noch was zugeflüstert:
Da die Verbindungen von und zum Teich , sowie die Vorfilterung ein limitierender Faktor sind was die Durchflusserhöhung angeht bleibt nur die Bauweise von Genisis mit dem Zusätzlichen Rieselfilter im Bypass zur normalen Bio und damit das im Kreispumpen bis alles Nitrit verdaut ist.


----------



## tosa (27. Okt. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Genisis mit dem Zusätzlichen Rieselfilter im Bypass zur normalen Bio und damit das im Kreispumpen bis alles Nitrit verdaut ist.


kann ein Rieselfilter Nitrit? ich dachte die können nur Ammonium


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2017)

Laut denen zur besseren Belüftung  und Entgasung und zur Nitrifikation sowie Amoniumabbau.
Was der wirklich kann könnt ich ja sagen wenn ich einen hätte 
Darum sind die ja halb Rieseler und halb getaucht und belüftet. Mal vom einen mehr mal vom anderen.
Aber nach deren Auffassung müssten meine Werte eh alle weit jenseits vom Tod eines jeden Lebewesen im Wasser sein.
Mit unter 1% Biologie


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tja Floh wie soll ich dir das jetzt sagen
> 
> 
> Da du ja schon mit Vollgas durch deinen Vorfilter gehst bzw da nicht die 3 oder 4 fache Menge mehr durch ziehen kannst, bleibt nur die Bio in einen kleinen Reaktor zu sperren und damit zu reduzieren. Oder aber du baust einen größeren Filterkeller für einen größeren Trommler und auch gleich noch ein paar Mittelwasserabsugungen.
> ...



Okay, ich wusste nicht das es so unverständlich ist was ich schreibe.
Muss mir auch mal einer sagen. 

Natürlich will ich nicht die 3-4 Menge mehr durch meinen Filter bewegen. Also brauche ich auch keinen größeren Vorfilter usw.

Ich will aber die Wiederstände in der Biokammer verringern.
Somit also auch die Aufstauung die im System erzeugt wird.
Das heißt das Wasser was ich vorne reinbekomme möglichst ohne große Aufstauung durch den Filter bekommen.
Dadurch ergibt sich automatisch eine höhere Fließgeschwindigkeit im Filter.
Nicht x2 oder x3 aber eben so weit, dass das Wasser schneller durch die Kammer kann.
Und weiterhin will ich, dass mein Filtermaterial besser ausgenutzt wird.
Um diese beiden Dinge zu erreichen möchte ich das tun, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe.
Also mit den gegebenen Mitteln/Randbedingungen arbeiten, aber eben diese optimieren.

Kann man das jetzt nachvollziehen?


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2017)

Hast du denn schonmal ausprobiert wie deine Aufstauung ohne Filtermaterial ist?
Wäre ja das einfachste zu ermitteln ob es überhaupt eine Verbesserung zu erreichen gibt.......


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hast du denn schonmal ausprobiert wie deine Aufstauung ohne Filtermaterial ist?
> Wäre ja das einfachste zu ermitteln ob es überhaupt eine Verbesserung zu erreichen gibt.......


Nein das habe ich noch nicht. 
Wird auch frühestens nächstes Jahr was, da ich jetzt nicht mehr eingreifen möchte.

Sollte es dahingehend keine Verbesserungsmöglichkeit geben, möchte ich trotzdem die Anströmung des Filtermaterials verbessern.


----------



## Wade (27. Okt. 2017)

las doch erstmal deinen Filter eine richtige stabile Filterkulturen aufbauen, bevor du wieder alles kaputt machst. Ein Filter braucht ein paar Jahre um wirklich stabil zu laufen.


----------



## samorai (27. Okt. 2017)

Mach doch mal ein Foto von deiner Aufstauung!
Vielleicht gibt es die Lösung schon bei den einen oder anderen hier im Forum.


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2017)

Hier ist mal ein gutes Beispiel;
Der Einlauf in den ersten Filter,das sind 11000 l gepumpt.
  
Jetzt mit “Spoiler“
  Ausbeute 5%
Jetzt mit einem “verpönten“45°Bogen.
 
Der bringt mir auf Anhieb bis zu 80% Wasser Beruhigung.
Das ist für mich eine gute Kompromiss- Lösung.
Es ist nur mal ein Beispiel und bestimmt auch kein Lösung's  Ansatz für dich aber du hast es mal gesehen.


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2017)

Hallo in die Runde... vorab SORRY für den folgenden langen, sehr langen Beitrag...

Ich mache mir zu diesem Thema ja auch stets so meine Gedanken, wie und wo man seine Filterstrecke optimieren kann. Das Thema Filterung ist ja auch sehr schwierig in einfache Parameter zu drücken, so dass es eben sehr viele verschiedene Ansichten gibt. Was ich mich jetzt frage, sind wieder so die Punkte - Filtermenge welcher Art, Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit, generelles Umwälzvolumen, Verweilzeiten und viele andere Dinge auch. 

Woher kommt denn eigentlich plötzlich die Ansicht, dass die Verweilzeit in der Biologieabteilung in Kreislaufanlagen unerheblich ist? Damit einhergehend, wird die Umwälzrate nochmals erhöht? Bei Einigen meine ich schon gelesen zu haben, dass sie zeitgleich die Menge des vorhandenen Filtermedienvolumens erhöhen, um schlecht durchströmte Bereiche mit Masse zu kompensieren? Sind die Bakterien tatsächlich in der Lage bei einer hohen Durchflussgeschwindigkeit die Masse an Wasser tatsächlich von Eingang bis Ausgang (was ja dennoch Ziel sein sollte) aufzubereiten oder ist das eher unerheblich und nicht mehr Ziel, da wir ja mit erhöhter Umwälzung das "Schmutzwasser mit den gelösten Stoffen" wieder schneller zu den Bakterien führen? Stagniert damit nicht auch Aufbereitung und erhöht die Keimbelastung, weil bei einem Durchlauf eben nur bspw. 50% abgebaut werden?
Das sind aber auch nur so meine Gedanken, da ich in den letzten aktuellen Beiträgen zu diesen Themen keine wirklich nachvollziehbaren Antworten gefunden habe.

Aber um mal hier in dem Thema zu bleiben, möchte ich hierzu meine Gedanken mit euch teilen.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich will aber die Widerstände in der Biokammer verringern.


Um die Widerstände in der Biokammer zu verringern, bedarf es entsprechend großer Öffnungen und/oder Leitungen und offenen Flächen generell.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Das heißt das Wasser was ich vorne reinbekomme möglichst ohne große Aufstauung durch den Filter bekommen.


Um die Auf- bzw. Überstauung in erster Instanz zu vermeiden, bedarf es oben genannter Variablen, von größeren Öffnungen/Querschnitten, welche die beabsichtigte Menge an Wasser grundsätzlich zulassen. 
In zweiter Instanz sind es dann die Filtermedien, die auf Grund ihrer Struktur, Form und Menge, die Überstauung erzeugen. Hier besteht meines Erachtens nach der höhere Handlungsbedarf bzw. auch Handlunsgspielraum, so dass man die richtige Art von Filtermedien nutzt. Was ist nun wieder die richtige Art? Gute Frage, ich weiß es auch nicht. 
Es gibt ja verschiedenste Filtermedien, die wiederum auf Grund ihrer Struktur entsprechenden Bakterien und/oder Kleinstlebewesen die Besiedelungsfläche bereitstellen. Die unterschiedlichen Filtermedien bieten unterschiedliche (geschützte & ungeschützte) Oberflächen, die benötigt werden, um die ausreichende Menge an Bakterien anzusiedeln. Die notwendige Menge an Bakterien begründet sich an Besatzdichte und Futtermenge und den daraus resultierenden Ausscheidungen. Dazu haben sich ja schon in der Vergangenheit viele kluge Köpfe ein paar Gedanken gemacht, die ich jetzt mal als immer noch gültige Grundlage annehmen möchte. Das sind meines Erachtens aber auch alles Basics oder wie das neudeutsch heißt.

Um hier mal zum Punkt zu kommen, würde ich meinen, dass ich als Basis für meine Berechnungen die Futtermenge und die notwendige Bakterienfläche zu Grunde lege. 
Bsp.: Ich brauche für eine optimale Ernährung 661 Gramm/Tag, brauche dafür dann 97,8 m² geschützte besiedelbare Fläche für den Abbauapparat "Bakterien". Wir gehen jetzt natürlich nicht von den günstigsten Strömungsbedingungen aus, sondern rechnen mal mit 70% Leistungsfähigkeit, auf Grund mangelnder Durchströmung bzw. ungünstiger Behälterformen. Also brauchen wir etwa 130 m². Anhand dieser notwendigen Fläche kann ich jetzt auf die verschiedenen Medien hin ableiten, welche ich nehmen will. Machen wir weiter mit dem Beispiel: Ich nehme Helix (14er) und Japanmatten. Helix alleine wären also etwa 195 Liter und Matten alleine etwa 604 Liter. Jetzt kommt es wieder auf die Behältergröße an, wo diese Menge an Medien hinein passt. Also gehen wir beim Helix von 195 Liter aus, was in einem bewegten Zustand etwa 30 % bedeuten würde, wäre einen Bewegungsfreiraum von etwa 600 Liter Filterbehälter zu schaffen. Bei den Matten bleibt es ja theoretisch gleich, also 600 Liter Behälter, wobei das natürlich Unsinn ist, da entgegen der herkömmlichen Aufbauweise zwischen den Matten keinerlei Abstand vorhanden wäre, also pauschal doppelte Fläche = 1200 Liter Behälterkammer für Matten.

Jetzt geht es über in die Durchströmungsfähigkeit der einzelnen Medien. Helix lässt sich im Movingbed sicher ganz gut an- bzw. durchströmen, wenn es ausreichend verwirbelt wird, was theoretisch möglich sein sollte, aber in der Praxis auch nicht immer so gut funktioniert. Wir haben aber schon eine Reserve zu Anfang eingebaut. Helix wird in der Form sicherlich sehr wenig aufstauen, solange auch die Leitungen (siehe 1.Instanz) ausreichend sind, das bewegte Wasser abzuleiten.
Bei den Matten sieht es da wieder anders aus. Diese bilden sehr wohl einen erheblicheren Widerstand, was sich auf die Struktur zurückführen lässt. Im Falle der Matten müsste ich dann also die Menge an Material um ein Vielfaches erhöhen, um eine entsprechend große Fläche an durchströmbaren Material zu erreichen, welche keine Überstauung erzeugt. Wie viel das nun ist, lässt sich bestimmt irgendwie ermitteln, aber ich weiß es jetzt so nicht, wie groß die tatsächliche offenporige Fläche von Japanmatten ist. Mit dieser Methode schaffe ich aber auch eine riesige Besiedelungsfläche, die ich vielleicht gar nicht benötige bzw. sich dort kein stabiler Bakerien- & Biofilm auf den Medien bildet.

Schlussendlich komme ich zu der These, dass vielleicht eine Kombination aus beiden Filtermedien, gerne auch mehrere, in meinem Filter integriere, um a) die notwendige Bakterienbesiedelungsfläche zu erreichen - und b) meinen Gesamtflow ohne Überstauung durch den Filter zu bringen. Das unterschiedliche Medien und deren "Besetzer" (Bakterien) auch unterschiedliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten wünschen, habe ich auch schon gelesen. Um diesen Faktor natürlich mit einzubinden und alle Ziele zu erreichen, würde ich verschiedene Filtermedien parallel anlegen, wonach sich ja eigentlich dann auch in den Medien unterschiedliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten einstellen müssten. Jetzt müsste man wieder schauen, wie groß dann der Gesamtbehälter werden muss, um die Menge an Medien unterzubringen und dennoch eine Überstauung zu vermeiden. Hier könnte man wieder mit den unterschiedlichen Filtermedien spielen.
Wir hatten anfangs mit 14er Helix gerechnet. - Wenn ich jetzt auf Grund der höheren Pack- & Materialdichte des 14er's auf 17er Helix wechseln würde, weil es eine größere offene Fläche bietet, brauche ich dennoch die notwendige Fläche von 130 m². Beim 17er Helix wären das in etwa 215 Liter und diese brauchen also wiederum einen größeren Behälter.
Ich hoffe, mein gedankliches Ergebnis ist mittlerweile klar geworden, was ich damit sagen will. 
Je geringer die Überstauung sein soll, desto größer müsste die gesamte offene Fläche der Filtermedien werden. Je größer die gesamte offene Fläche der einzelnen Filtermedien sein soll, desto größer müsste das Filterbehältervolumen werden, um die notwendige Fläche zu erzielen.
Letztendlich kommen wir dann auch wieder an den Punkt, dass es eine gewisse Verweilzeit im Filter zu berücksichtigen gibt, auch wenn wir sie nunmehr aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten. Denn je größer der Filterbehälter ist, desto länger ist die Verweilzeit bei den Filtermedien.

Was ich in der Summe nun an Menge Filtermedium benötige, habe ich jetzt nicht ausgerechnet. Vielleicht als einfaches beispielhaftes Zahlenergebnis: 75 Liter Helix 17er und 100 Liter Matten. Und das Beides in Kombination in einem parallel laufenden __ Filtersystem. ==> das ist es, was ich zum kommenden Jahr evtl. umsetzen werde.

Was jetzt noch keine Berücksichtigung gefunden hat, wären noch die natürlichen Umwelteinflüsse, wie Regen, Pollenflug, Staub oder sonstiger Schmutz der uf natürlichem Wege in den Teich gelangt. Es würde also bedeuten, dass die Menge an Filtermaterial nochmals um Faktor X erhöht werden müsste, um auch diese Einflüsse mit abzubauen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Dadurch ergibt sich automatisch eine höhere Fließgeschwindigkeit im Filter.


Das ist in deinem konkreten Fall aber nur dann so, wenn deine Überstauuung dann tatsächlich nahe Null liegt. Dann sollte sich deine Umwälzrate 1 zu 1 auf die Fließgeschwindigkeit innerhalb der Filterstrecke übertragen. Solltest Du dann später wiederum eine nochmal höhere Umwälzung fahren wollen, müsste man die oben angeführten Gedanken erneut durchgehen, damit es nicht wieder zu einer Überstauung kommt, was auf eine Flowbremse hindeutet.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Und weiterhin will ich, dass mein Filtermaterial besser ausgenutzt wird.


Ich denke, dass ist etwas, was man mit veränderten Aufbauweise der einzelnen Kammern lenken und steuern kann. Da habe ich mir auch schon ein paar Gedanken zu gemacht.

PS: Das Prinzip von Weddington finde ich dazu sehr gut, denn es zeigt genau das nämlich auf.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Okt. 2017)

Cooler langer Text.
Einige Ansätze fand ich besonders interessant.



Zacky schrieb:


> Stagniert damit nicht auch Aufbereitung und erhöht die Keimbelastung,



Die Keimbelastung wird nicht durch höhere Ammonium oder Nitritwerte beeinflusst. Die Keimbelastung erhöht sich nur durch Bereiche die keinen Sauerstoff haben oder die Anzahl der Fische.



Zacky schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn eigentlich plötzlich die Ansicht, dass die Verweilzeit in der Biologieabteilung in Kreislaufanlagen unerheblich ist?



Die Ansicht kommt ja gar nicht plötzlich.
Der Prozess zu höheren Umwälzraten, Filtermedien mit größeren Oberflächen und damit verbunden kleineren Filtern ist ja schon seit Jahren im Gange.



Zacky schrieb:


> Um diesen Faktor natürlich mit einzubinden und alle Ziele zu erreichen, würde ich verschiedene Filtermedien parallel anlegen, wonach sich ja eigentlich dann auch in den Medien unterschiedliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten einstellen müssten.



Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass du zB die Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer bereits am Vorfilter trennen würdest und dann jedem eine eigene Filterstrecke spendierst?
Oder nach dem Vorfilter trennen und dann mehrere Filterstrecken parallel laufen lassen mit unterschiedlichen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten?
Wie würde man die Wasserzufuhr steuern?

Das sind interessante theoretische Ideen.
Bei mir ja leider nicht mehr umzusetzen, da ich meine betonierte Kammer nicht abreißen werde.


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass du zB die Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer bereits am Vorfilter trennen würdest und dann jedem eine eigene Filterstrecke spendierst?


...nicht ganz, Bodenabläufe und Skimmer würden wie gewohnt, alle zusammen direkt in einen passenden Vorfilter einlaufen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Oder nach dem Vorfilter trennen und dann mehrere Filterstrecken parallel laufen lassen mit unterschiedlichen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten?


...genau, dass schon eher, wobei ich mehrere Filtermedien - im Normalfall aber nur zwei - in einem Mehrkammersystem unterbringen würde, was parallel in sich unterteilt ist. Also Kammern nebeneinander und nicht hintereinander.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie würde man die Wasserzufuhr steuern?


...die Wasserzufuhr wie gewohnt durch ausreichend dimensionierte Öffnungen. Das Wasser verteilt sich dann rein physikalisch selbstständig und entsprechend sicherlich ungleichmäßig auf die verschiedenen Medien. Wasser sucht sich ja bekanntlich den Weg.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei mir ja leider nicht mehr umzusetzen, da ich meine betonierte Kammer nicht abreißen werde.


Das würde ich nicht meinen. Ich denke, da gäbe es noch Entwicklungspotenzial, da ja grundsätzlich genügend Platz vorhanden sein sollte.


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Keimbelastung wird nicht durch höhere Ammonium oder Nitritwerte beeinflusst.


Vielleicht ist "Keimbelastung" auch das falsche Wort. Anders gefragt: Wird die Belastung X von Ammonium und Nitrit bei egal welcher Umwälzrate gleichermaßen zu 100% in der Bio abgebaut? Wenn nicht, erhöht es doch theoretisch die Belastung, da die Fische ja dennoch 100% Ausscheidungen produzieren!? Oder!?



Teich4You schrieb:


> Der Prozess zu höheren Umwälzraten, Filtermedien mit größeren Oberflächen und damit verbunden kleineren Filtern ist ja schon seit Jahren im Gange.


Das stimmt schon, aber wie man ja anhand deines gedanklichen Beispieles sieht. Ist durch höhere Umwälzung in Kombination mit kleineren Filtermedien bei gleicher bzw. größerer geschützter Fläche, eine Überstauung erkennbar, die man ja eventuell vermeiden will. Ich denke nicht, dass es zielführend sein kann - wenn ich sonst ohne große Überstauung 30.000 l/h durch meine 1000 Liter Biokammer schiebe, ich dann versuche 50.000 l/h durch die selbige 1000 Liter Kammer zu schieben. Als Ergebnis wäre zu erwarten, dass meine Biokammer noch weiter überstaut wird.

Das eine höhere Umwälzung zu einem schneller Austrag von Grobschmutz führt, ist mir auch klar, aber der Grobschmutz ist ja eher der geringere Anteil bei der bio-chemischen Wasserbelastung. So könnte man da ja auch sagen, dass man das Wasser halbstündlich durch den Filter schieben, da so der Grobschmutz noch schneller entfernt wird und das Wasser in kürzeren Umläufen wieder durch die Bio fährt.


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist "Keimbelastung" auch das falsche Wort. Anders gefragt: Wird die Belastung X von Ammonium und Nitrit bei egal welcher Umwälzrate gleichermaßen zu 100% in der Bio abgebaut? Wenn nicht, erhöht es doch theoretisch die Belastung, da die Fische ja dennoch 100% Ausscheidungen produzieren!? Oder!?



Oder sagt man sich, dass die Belastung durch Ausscheidungen und somit Ammonium & Nitrit, nicht konstant 24/7 auf einem so hohen Niveau ist und bleibt, da diese ja nicht 24/7 gefüttert werden und somit die Belastung nur zu Fütterungszeiten bzw. in unmittelbarer Folge der Fütterung erhöht ist, aber durch den stetigen Umlauf 24/7 nach & nach abgebaut wird!?


----------



## Zacky (29. Okt. 2017)

Ich schiebe das hier nochmal an. Ich hatte eigentlich mit etwas mehr Resonanz und Feedback gerechnet. Gerade von Usern die doch sonst in dieser Materie eigentlich viel Wissen aufzeigen.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Okt. 2017)

Jo hatte auch mit mehr input gerechnet.
Mache mir heute Abend nochmal Gedanken.


----------



## samorai (29. Okt. 2017)

Für mich ist der Teich selbst der größte Abbau-Produzent.
Denn er weißt alles nötige dafür auf.
Er hat Sauerstoff,Bakterien und einen niedrigen Durchfluss und Pflanzen die damit umgehen können, ich zähle auch die Algen dazu.
Der Filter ist für mich eine sehr sehr gute Hilfe auf engstem Raum.
Begründen kann man es mit Natürliche Gewässern, die auf ihren eigenen Beinen stehen müssen.

Wenn ich im Sommer nur jeden zweiten Tag füttere ist der Teich sichtbar sauberer(zB. Kot).

Ich denke um so kreativer ein/mehrere Filter aufgebaut ist/sind um so besser wird abgebaut.
Das kennen wir von der Filterkette her.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...genau, dass schon eher, wobei ich mehrere Filtermedien - im Normalfall aber nur zwei - in einem Mehrkammersystem unterbringen würde, was parallel in sich unterteilt ist. Also Kammern nebeneinander und nicht hintereinander.



Nebeneinander mit Querverbindungen würde ich etliche tote Zonen geben, da wie du sagst das Wasser sich immer den einfachen weg suchen wird, solange man es nicht zwingt, oder einfach fließen lässt.



Zacky schrieb:


> ...die Wasserzufuhr wie gewohnt durch ausreichend dimensionierte Öffnungen. Das Wasser verteilt sich dann rein physikalisch selbstständig und entsprechend sicherlich ungleichmäßig auf die verschiedenen Medien. Wasser sucht sich ja bekanntlich den Weg.



Wenn sich das Wasser den leichten Weg sucht, dann werden diverse Filtermaterialien völlig vernachlässigt und noch schlechter durchströmt als jetzt auch schon in den meisten Filtern. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht meinen. Ich denke, da gäbe es noch Entwicklungspotenzial, da ja grundsätzlich genügend Platz vorhanden sein sollte



Nicht nächstes und auch nicht übernächstes Jahr. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist "Keimbelastung" auch das falsche Wort. Anders gefragt: Wird die Belastung X von Ammonium und Nitrit bei egal welcher Umwälzrate gleichermaßen zu 100% in der Bio abgebaut? Wenn nicht, erhöht es doch theoretisch die Belastung, da die Fische ja dennoch 100% Ausscheidungen produzieren!? Oder!?



Die maximale Abbauleistung bei einer bestimmten Strömung kann ich dir natürlich nicht nennen. Also wo das Maximum an Strömung ist bei dem die Bakterien noch Nitrit und Ammonium aufnehmen können. 

Dazu würde ich erst mal klären in welcher Form Nitrit und Ammonium vorliegen und wie es im Wasser vorhanden ist.
Ebenso wie die Bakterien das Zeug aufnehmen. Durch die Zellmembran vermute ich mal? Wenn das einfach nur reindiffundiert wäre es ja fast egal wie schnell die Sachen an den Bakterien vorbei schießen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es zielführend sein kann - wenn ich sonst ohne große Überstauung 30.000 l/h durch meine 1000 Liter Biokammer schiebe, ich dann versuche 50.000 l/h durch die selbige 1000 Liter Kammer zu schieben. Als Ergebnis wäre zu erwarten, dass meine Biokammer noch weiter überstaut wird.



Die Größe der Biokammer sollte natürlich trotzdem zum Volumen passen welches ich umwälzen will. Davon bin ich auch überzeugt. Hier ein Minimum zu definieren würde ich mir aber sparen. Ich würde es eher an der Frage Fläche zu Abbauleistung fest machen. Dann sollte man gucken wie viel man füttert und sich die Menge Biomaterial ausrechnen. Auf diese Menge muss man dann noch den Faktor addieren, der nicht durchströmt wird, weil keine 100% Effizienz möglich scheint. Und weil man sich noch 1-2 Fische mehr kauft als geplant sollte man noch etwas drauf rechnen.

Kilo Fischfutter/m² Filtermaterial+Verlustleistung+Überbesatzfaktor = Menge Filtermaterial

Somit hätte man irgendwo die Menge Filtermaterial die man braucht, je nachdem welches man verwenden will.
Hier muss man nun gucken, da sich danach auch der weitere Aufbau der Biokammer entscheiden sollte.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass die effizientesten Methoden der Ansatz von Weddington ist, wenn man Japanmatten nutzt und der moving bed Filter mit Kreisströmung bei Helix.



Zacky schrieb:


> So könnte man da ja auch sagen, dass man das Wasser halbstündlich durch den Filter schieben, da so der Grobschmutz noch schneller entfernt wird und das Wasser in kürzeren Umläufen wieder durch die Bio fährt.



Es gibt Leute die schon unter einer Stunde Umwälzung sind und subjektiv damit zufriedener sind.
Für feste Planungen wie sie zB bei Neubauten gebraucht werden natürlich schwer zu fassen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Oder sagt man sich, dass die Belastung durch Ausscheidungen und somit Ammonium & Nitrit, nicht konstant 24/7 auf einem so hohen Niveau ist und bleibt, da diese ja nicht 24/7 gefüttert werden und somit die Belastung nur zu Fütterungszeiten bzw. in unmittelbarer Folge der Fütterung erhöht ist, aber durch den stetigen Umlauf 24/7 nach & nach abgebaut wird!?



Ja das stimmt.
Irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Phase nach der Fütterung ca 4 Stunden an hält und der Ausstoß an Ammonium dann nach lässt.
Wie schnell aus dem Ammonium Nitrit wird hängt dann vom Filter ab. Auch da gibt es ja unterschiede. Rieselfilter sollten zB sehr gut und schnell Ammonium abbauen können.
Wenn man den ganzen Tag durchfütter, zB mit Futterautomaten im ein oder zwei Stunden Takt, dann hat man sein Maximum an Wasserbelastung meist Abends. 
Also gilt es auch da zu unterscheiden.

Ich finde man sieht wieder sehr gut, wie viele unterschiedliche Faktoren auf so etwas Einfluss nehmen.
Von der Besatzdichte, dem Filtermaterial, der Fütterungshäufigkeit und und und.
Zu Anfang kann niemand beantworten in welche Richtung er seinen Teich und sein Management und seine Wünsche entwickeln wird.
Das kommt meist erst mit der Zeit.
Daher würde ich den Biofilter auch immer absichtlich überdimensionieren, oder zumindest Platz lassen noch mehr Material einzubringen.
Oder eben einfach mal die Effizienz der Ausnutzung der Filteroberfläche verbessern, so wie ich es vor habe.


----------



## Geisy (30. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Florian

Viel mehr Wert und Gedanken in den Biofilter zu stecken halte ich für den richtigen Ansatz.
Mit dem bißchen mehr was durch eine gröbere Vorfilterung in Lösung geht kommt der Biofilter locker klar.
Ich stimme da den Leuten zu die sagen der Dreck muß aus dem System, nur der Zeitraum in dem das geschehen soll, muß nicht mehrmals täglich sein. Auch wenn das nur im 14tägigen Rythmus geht steigt die Keimbelastung nur wenig an.

Ich meine, wenn du einen Biofilter gleichmäßig benutzen möchtest brauchst du einen sehr schmalen Biofilter der über die gesamte Länge Zu- und Abläufe hat. Mein Biofilter hat über eine Länge von ca.3,8m einen Ablauf und wird auch über die gesamte Breite vom Zulauf gleichmäßig angespült. Die Kammer in der das Helix zwischen Zu- und Ablauf sitzt ist nur ca. 20-25cm breit.
Dies hört sich nur auf den ersten Blick groß an, denn es ist in einer Tonne mit 122cm Durchmesser verbaut. In der Mitte der Zulauf und Oben über den gesamten Umfang den Ablauf. So bekomme ich auch die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit durch das Helix gedrosselt.

Je nach Vorfilterng muß man aufpassen das sich das Filtermaterial nicht zu setzt. Bei mir mit dem Helix hab ich dies über eine Mehrkanalzeitschaltuhr gelöst die mir das Helix mit Luft umrührt und dann das Schmutzwasser aus der Tonne pumpt. 
Matten Bürsten etc. brauchen da deutlich mehr Aufwand.
Seit 2Jahren reicht mir eine 6mm Vorfilterung da die Schmutzwasserpumpe unter dem Helix bis 8mm Körnung alles nach draußen pumpt.

Um für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein sollte man genügend Reserve im Biofilter haben und von der Fütterung von ausgewachsenen Fischen ausgehen.

Bei der Verrohrung sollte man auch schauen das die so groß und so kurz als möglich ist. Wenn man sich da Gedanken macht geht da sehr viel und man kann unter 5m Rohr bleiben incl. aller Leitungen mit Skimmer und Bodenabläufen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (30. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Phase nach der Fütterung ca 4 Stunden an hält und der Ausstoß an Ammonium dann nach lässt. Wie schnell aus dem Ammonium Nitrit wird hängt dann vom Filter ab.


Leider habe ich dazu auch keine Werte und kann auch nicht wirklich beurteilen, wie sich ein erhöhter Ammonium- & Nitritwert über einen entsprechenden Zeitraum verhält, auswirkt bzw. sich abbaut, aber finde es von der Sache her auch nicht gut, dass man eine temporär erhöhte Belastung in Kauf nimmt. Tendenziell würde ich wohl versuchen, genau diese Belastung ebenso innerhalb eines Filterumlaufes abzubauen. Ob das geht und was dafür zwingend notwendig ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Vielleicht kommen hierzu noch ein paar Infos der wissenden User. Wäre echt gut.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher an der Frage Fläche zu Abbauleistung fest machen. Dann sollte man gucken wie viel man füttert und sich die Menge Biomaterial ausrechnen. Auf diese Menge muss man dann noch den Faktor addieren, der nicht durchströmt wird, weil keine 100% Effizienz möglich scheint.


Genau, das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag auch zum Ausdruck bringen und würde hier so gar die folgende Meinung von Norbert unterstreichen. So könnte man von Anfang an eine ausreichende Menge an Biomaterial einsetzen, was sich mit der Teichentwicklung an die jeweiligen Umstände selbstständig und stetig anpasst.


Geisy schrieb:


> Um für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein sollte man genügend Reserve im Biofilter haben und von der Fütterung von ausgewachsenen Fischen ausgehen.





Teich4You schrieb:


> Daher würde ich den Biofilter auch immer absichtlich überdimensionieren, oder zumindest Platz lassen noch mehr Material einzubringen.


Das ist durchaus sinnvoll, aber auch nicht ganz einfach, wenn man bedenkt, dass es ja eigentlich auch Ziel war/ist, die Filtermedien optimal anzuströmen und somit die Effizienz gleich hochzuhalten. Das würde im Umkehrschluss eher bedeuten, dass man die Filterkammern nicht gleich ganz groß macht, um viel Material einbringen zu können, sondern eher den Filter um entsprechende Erweiterungsmodule mit wachsenden Ansprüchen und Bedingungen anzupassen.

Vieles sicherlich eher graue Theorie.


----------



## Geisy (31. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Rico

Das Material optimal anströmen und die Effizenz gleich hoch halten kann man auch mit mehr Biomedium.
Da fährt das Biomedium halt nur noch nicht auf Anschlag aber das gleichmäßig.
Der Biofilm wird sich dann dem Futteraufkommen anpassen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man zuviel Ansiedlungsfläche für die biologische Reinigung anbieten kann.
Schneller ist es passiert das du zu wenig eingefahrenes Biomedium hast, denn wenn du bemerkst das deine Wasserwerte schlechter werden und du dann erst neues dazu gibst braucht es ja auch seine Zeit bis es eingefahren ist.
Auch dein altes Biomedium wird sich dann verändern müssen von Vollgas zurück auf die Stufe die es dann braucht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------

